

Web-Scale Training for Face Identification - fgeorgy
https://research.facebook.com/publications/787935884654205/web-scale-training-for-face-identification/

======
eridal
It's a matter of time that they can search for your face, on every internet-
connected camera, on real time.

The question is, as with any technology, what are we going to do with such
capability.

~~~
draugadrotten
> The question is, as with any technology, what are we going to do with such
> capability.

The porn industry will put it to good use, somehow.

